# Grand Grind 2022-2023



## wildcoy73

ok just tied up 50 bags and still have a ton of eggs and skien left.
will it be okay to freeze them in day use portions for latter on?
my hands are cramping up from this episode of bag tie.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

plus if anyone would not mi d a tag a long during the mornings i would be thankful to learn, and not tell anyone where we went.
Could show ya a couple public hunting spots that have decent bucks running around.
Would only ask for the same respect of keeping it silent.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bansheejoel

wildcoy73 said:


> only hooked a scale today.
> was out for about 2hours. seen a few bust the surface, amd one guy caught a king on a crawler. seen two in the ladder.
> made it home aggs not looking bad, tied up another dozen. will be checking the skien in a few.
> Issue i am having is i come out of the boils to quickly?
> what is the trick?
> i went from a 1/4 ounce up to an ounce. dont feel bottom till almost done with the drift.
> using 8lb main line and 8lb leader.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


what side are you fishing east or west? A 1oz cannonball sinker should be WAYYYYYY over kill for these water levels. I fished 1oz at 3400 last fall with absolutely no problems and we arnt anywhere near that right now......


----------



## Mike

Put the eggs in a glass jar, cover with mineral oil, freeze. The eggs will keep for a long time that way…


----------



## wildcoy73

Mike said:


> Put the eggs in a glass jar, cover with mineral oil, freeze. The eggs will keep for a long time that way…


thanks

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob

just got back from getting cat fish bait gills n rockies, did see a king n 2 other fish, sitting in a cooler spot, shouldn't b to long now


----------



## wildcoy73

will try a few drift in the morning after work.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

lost three and miss a few more.
see i can stay put if i get off the shore.
seen a stealhead landed and sevral more kings on. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

Hell yeah 
6th street season came early this year 😍


----------



## wildcoy73

may try agian in the morning, than will stay away for the holiday weekend.
see i was out fished be simple bait. So i will go get some and see how i do 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

not making it this morning, realize on the way home, i did not take the trash out to the curb and bin is full.
dread going tomorrow but may just have to give it a go. may try lower down around the bridge and see if i can get lucky.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

well the zoo has started. tried to fish tonight, but every time one of us would get a fish a group of kids would come down to that area and crowd ya, and tangle ya up.
Not my type of fishing, i will wait for week day mornings.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bansheejoel

wildcoy73 said:


> well the zoo has started. tried to fish tonight, but every time one of us would get a fish a group of kids would come down to that area and crowd ya, and tangle ya up.
> Not my type of fishing, i will wait for week day mornings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sounds like it’s time to move down stream a bit or have a chat and give some guidance. 99% of the people down there are cool cats. Work together and overcome, everyone is looking to catch fish.......


----------



## riverbob

wildcoy73 said:


> well the zoo has started. tried to fish tonight, but every time one of us would get a fish a group of kids would come down to that area and crowd ya, and tangle ya up.
> Not my type of fishing, i will wait for week day mornings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


u do know , if ya can slap them with your pole, there to close, right


----------



## fishbucket

Is it worth targeting salmon in the lower grand? Eastmanville to the lake? What would you use? I have a small boat, just trying to figure out where to get started. Thanks


----------



## wildcoy73

bansheejoel said:


> Sounds like it’s time to move down stream a bit or have a chat and give some guidance. 99% of the people down there are cool cats. Work together and overcome, everyone is looking to catch fish.......


tried talking to the kids. i thought the guy next to me was going to come unglued when one of them smacked my rod tip with his rod.
I find it easier just to move, I fish to relax.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bansheejoel

fishbucket said:


> Is it worth targeting salmon in the lower grand? Eastmanville to the lake? What would you use? I have a small boat, just trying to figure out where to get started. Thanks


Sending pm


----------



## hellCATw900

I've been wanting to get into salmon fishing on the Grand.. I have a boat and my own tackle.. if anybody wants to trade knowledge for a seat on the boat PM me. 
- Bob

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

hellCATw900 said:


> I've been wanting to get into salmon fishing on the Grand.. I have a boat and my own tackle.. if anybody wants to trade knowledge for a seat on the boat PM me.
> - Bob
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


would but i am only second year on the river and only fish 3 spots by land, 2 of them no boats making it.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## christian kowalski

Alright wondering if anybody could help an intermediate fisher who has fished 6th street 3 years now with not much luck...anybody willing to shed any knowledge on the ideal setup? The internet doesn't really have a lot of information on fishing 20 feet away from a dam...lol. I've tried both float fishing a spawn sac, and doing the whole "Line to a swivel, to a Giant Sinker, to a spawn sac" technique and always seem to get snagged within a few casts...Really enjoy fishing down there but 3 years straight getting skunked is becoming discouraging!


----------



## wildcoy73

yep been looking at the weather daily, and hoping for some rain.
if forcast holds up, i will give it a try on tuesday.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

was also wanting to get some fishing done Monday-tuesday. maybe do a float a few hours north. fingers crossed. tying eggs and loud streamers in the meantime


----------



## Gone Coastal

Gabe T said:


> 160
> 1/2 oz for 30 bucks
> This is what I buy
> View attachment 851832


Do ya slide that weight on main line above swivel for leader?


----------



## Gabe T

Gone Coastal said:


> Do ya slide that weight on main line above swivel for leader?


Yeh


----------



## wildcoy73

Gone Coastal said:


> Do ya slide that weight on main line above swivel for leader?


i have special snap swivels for them to slide on the main line and hook up the sinker.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gone Coastal

Thanks for the info. It’s always interesting to see how guys rig for different situations. 
I don’t fish the Grand but hit the Muskegon or PM a few times. Mostly out of a boat now. 
My 73 year old body can barely walk out in the surf anymore. Tripping in the river be bad.


----------



## wildcoy73

drove down to see what it looked like a few minutes ago.
no salmon seen in the ladder.
water is crystal clear and warm.
See i have made the right choice not to fish this week.
Would go to the pier but no net and never been.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

I was out on Labor Day morning and the water was piss warm. That’s what led me to find colder water in the meantime but still nothing. There were no fish in the ladder as well, but everyone and their grandpa kids were there fishing anyway lol. I could imagine the pier could be some fun. Sort of like saltwater surf fishing? I’ll bust out the old stripping basket if ive got to haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> I was out on Labor Day morning and the water was piss warm. That’s what led me to find colder water in the meantime but still nothing. There were no fish in the ladder as well, but everyone and their grandpa kids were there fishing anyway lol. I could imagine the pier could be some fun. Sort of like saltwater surf fishing? I’ll bust out the old stripping basket if ive got to haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


yep by friday was the last decent day we had at the ladder, went out tuesday after labor day and it slowed right down had two hook ups for us another guy did fair with 6 and only seen one caught.
have not been to fish since, knowing we need the rain and cool temps.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

lost one first thing this morning.
than finally caught my first flathead. about 25lbs.
pulled a hook on one more. did not see anyone else hooking anything.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

wildcoy73 said:


> lost one first thing this morning.
> than finally caught my first flathead. about 25lbs.
> pulled a hook on one more. did not see anyone else hooking anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I bet the flathead was a surprise.


----------



## wildcoy73

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> I bet the flathead was a surprise.


for me yes, i have tried on and off with no luck.
i had just lost a king, thought he got off and was not paying attention, when i see my bait come out of the water with a fish on it still. he spit the hook.
next cast i did my drift went to reel i. and heck im snagged, go to tighten the line to sling shot it and notice the rod tip is bouncing.
im like heck this is a fish and he has my rod doubled over and pulls a little bit of line out. was a nice little fight. trouble was netting him. long leader and rod doubled over i could not get him to surface for the guys netting him for a few. 
they where looking like they wanted to do a blind sweep. Im like no just wait i have alot of tension on him he will come up in a moment, at that point i did not know what i had yet. they blend in well with the bottom and current.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

believe now i have caught every fish michigan offers.
did my sturgeon last year on the muskegon.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

5 for 8 this morning. 7 cats and one sturgeon.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

wildcoy73 said:


> 5 for 8 this morning. 7 cats and one sturgeon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Lol, hopefully this rain brings in some chrome


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

heading out to do a little scouting on a lower grand unmentionable trib today in preparation for some fishing tomorrow. I was hoping the rain would have came in more over night so we can get this train rolling again.
I didn't realize sturgeon were such a thing on the grand. I was reading the sticky on the GR rapids restoration for sturgeon spawning grounds? so weird


----------



## wildcoy73

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> heading out to do a little scouting on a lower grand unmentionable trib today in preparation for some fishing tomorrow. I was hoping the rain would have came in more over night so we can get this train rolling again.
> I didn't realize sturgeon were such a thing on the grand. I was reading the sticky on the GR rapids restoration for sturgeon spawning grounds? so weird


last few days i have seen three hooked up.
they are like logs trying to move around.
notice the ones at 6 street when the hit just try to stay up at the dam.
ones i have hooked in the muskegon have always took off on a slow run down river.
with the gear i use, all i can do is keep tension on them and follow them.
at least the Grand i can stay still, and just hold on for the long tug of war battle.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hypox

wildcoy73 said:


> believe now i have caught every fish michigan offers.
> did my sturgeon last year on the muskegon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Have you caught splake, tiger trout, Atlantic salmon, pinook salmon, etc?


----------



## Gabe T

hypox said:


> Have you caught splake, tiger trout, Atlantic salmon, pinook salmon, etc?


I have yet to catch a pinook, but that isn’t exactly soemthing you can target


----------



## wildcoy73

hypox said:


> Have you caught splake, tiger trout, Atlantic salmon, pinook salmon, etc?


yes i grew up in the north east. i was on the water everyday during the summer, first with my dad untill about 13 years old, than went to deckhand on a charter boat.
i even caught a large gold fish in tawas at my grandpas weekend place.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

Fished unmentionable creek until it blew out this morning. no fish of any sort, but it was a very nice time on the water scouting. anyone else get out this morning?


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Nah I hit a NW river this weekend and got a couple kings. They weren’t fresh either, i suppose the drop from this rain will bring up the second run from lake mich
Dad is coming up 9/19, will do whatever it takes to get him on some salmon. He got me my first fish out of the Pacific Ocean (8 lb pink I believe he said when I was 1.5 years old) so trying to return the favor for him and my older bro. Course I have talked up the river making it sound like Alaska so I gotta show out lol.


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

TroutFishingBear said:


> Nah I hit a NW river this weekend and got a couple kings. They weren’t fresh either, i suppose the drop from this rain will bring up the second run from lake mich
> Dad is coming up 9/19, will do whatever it takes to get him on some salmon. He got me my first fish out of the Pacific Ocean (8 lb pink I believe he said when I was 1.5 years old) so trying to return the favor for him and my older bro. Course I have talked up the river making it sound like Alaska so I gotta show out lol.


 Good to hear it. I hope you guys have a great time!
I wonder if anywhere near by will be fishable in the am, or if everything is too blown out to even consider it.


----------



## wildcoy73

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> Good to hear it. I hope you guys have a great time!
> I wonder if anywhere near by will be fishable in the am, or if everything is too blown out to even consider it.


i am going to make a stop at the dam on way home. May need to up my sinker.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

seen a few jumping and some caught.
i was snake bit today. 
had one fish on and he went to the log and wraped me up in some line.


Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rippin lip

In town for work so I stopped by the ladder around lunch time. Seen a couple get past the anglers and get up the ladder and few trying to scale the face of the dam.


----------



## Scotts98rt3

I think I see Gabe


----------



## buckhunter14

There must not be a regulation on how close you can fish to the fish ladder anymore? Shows how long it’s been since I’ve fished that side of town!


----------



## bansheejoel

buckhunter14 said:


> There must not be a regulation on how close you can fish to the fish ladder anymore? Shows how long it’s been since I’ve fished that side of town!


Oh there is. The lowlifes just don’t listen, and the rip the signs down


----------



## lb_for_lb_award

In the event that there isn't a sign up this weekend when I plan to go, what are the official rules? I'm having a bit of anxiety about 1. Breaking legit rules and 2. Breaking so called fishing ethics or "Not going with the flow" so to speak. Any words of wisdom for a newbie that is willing to wade into what I expect to be a bit of a cluster on Saturday morning at 6th street?


----------



## buckhunter14

lb_for_lb_award said:


> In the event that there isn't a sign up this weekend when I plan to go, what are the official rules? I'm having a bit of anxiety about 1. Breaking legit rules and 2. Breaking so called fishing ethics or "Not going with the flow" so to speak. Any words of wisdom for a newbie that is willing to wade into what I expect to be a bit of a cluster on Saturday morning at 6th street?


60 ft downstream of the ladder, there used to be a large painted line on the concrete as well as signs. I know frequently the patrons would rip the signs down and deface the notices.

If you are concerned and plan to fish the area I would find the specific legislation for fishing near ladders/fish passages to ensure your legality then you won’t have the worry!


----------



## wildcoy73

sign is up.
it is a city thing and a $200.00 fine.
just watch the guys and they will show ya the way to get out into the water.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster

rippin lip said:


> In town for work so I stopped by the ladder around lunch time. Seen a couple get past the anglers and get up the ladder and few trying to scale the face of the dam.


RL is back! I was beginning to worry about you! Its good to know a few are getting past the wall of concrete and treble hooks.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Scotts98rt3 said:


> I think I see Gabe


Oh man….. Those waders, glasses, and hair all look familiar. I sure hope it’s not! He's back to making my Grand Grind really...GRIND


----------



## hypox

But he don’t even fish that side anymore…lmao


----------



## Swampbuckster

hypox said:


> But he don’t even fish that side anymore…lmao


Maybe he meant for steelhead.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Gabe is one hell of an angler, I have personally witnessed it and also his dedication on here is awesome. One of the best members we have. He gave me a personal report…don’t want to sabotage the best info I get from anyone on here though so won’t elaborate.


----------



## wildcoy73

have only seen a few hooked up on the wall.
very surprise that the area has not been more crowded in the am.
Now the first slot from it is elbow to elbow by 7. glad i dont deal with that. Pretty much been alone.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

Still on the creek grind. Went to a creek near by that has high groundwater potential, and mainly composed of glacial sand and gravel washout. Nice looking water, but forgot my wading boots, so spent the morning hiking instead. No fish visible


----------



## rippin lip

TroutFishingBear said:


> Gabe is one hell of an angler, I have personally witnessed it and also his dedication on here is awesome. One of the best members we have. He gave me a personal report…don’t want to sabotage the best info I get from anyone on here though so won’t elaborate.


I stopped over on the east side too. The Snaggers on that side roped 3 hos that were foul hooked in the half hour I stood there watching. I’d say the east side Snaggers were out angling the west side. That’s my personal report for you, hope it helps you on choosing a side of the grand to grind.


----------



## Gabe T

Alright alright ya got me, I got tired and sat down for like half an hour instead of standing, go figure the only pic taken this whole thread was the random monday I go to 6th street, but I’m not a snagger, I fished with spawn bags I tied up with skein I cured and the only fish I did end up catching was when I waded out to the middle
Ended 1 for 3
Decent teener hen
Lost a nice coho at my feet
Didn’t foul hook anything, all in the mouth


----------



## wildcoy73

Gabe T said:


> Alright alright ya got me, I got tired and sat down for like half an hour instead of standing, go figure the only pic take this whole thread was the random monday I go to 6th street, but I’m not a snagger, I fished with spawn bags I tied up with skein I cured and the only fish I did end up catching was when I waded out to the middle
> Ended 1 for 3
> Decent teener hen
> Lost a nice coho at my feet
> Didn’t foul hook anything, all in the mouth
> View attachment 853424


ok well meet me at fish ladder park friday at 6:45 am. i need a teacher.
it was hot today for everyone except me and my buddy.
we failed.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

wildcoy73 said:


> ok well meet me at fish ladder park friday at 6:45 am. i need a teacher.
> it was hot today for everyone except me and my buddy.
> we failed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


See ya then brotha


----------



## wildcoy73

Gabe T said:


> See ya then brotha


sound like a plan. I need help.
No way i should of not of caught a fish between today and yesterday.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

wildcoy73 said:


> sound like a plan. I need help.
> No way i should of not of caught a fish between today and yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


you guys got room in the party for one more? 🙋‍♂️


----------



## wildcoy73

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> you guys got room in the party for one more?


i am open to it. i want to verify my set up, and see what he does diffrent than myself.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lil bluegill

wildcoy73 said:


> i am open to it. i want to verify my set up, and see what he does diffrent than myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


For beginners fish as close as you can to the ladder.


----------



## rippin lip

Gabe T said:


> Alright alright ya got me, I got tired and sat down for like half an hour instead of standing, go figure the only pic taken this whole thread was the random monday I go to 6th street, but I’m not a snagger, I fished with spawn bags I tied up with skein I cured and the only fish I did end up catching was when I waded out to the middle
> Ended 1 for 3
> Decent teener hen
> Lost a nice coho at my feet
> Didn’t foul hook anything, all in the mouth
> View attachment 853424


When I was done watching the east side Snag fest going down I went to the truck and tied up my bobber rig. When I walked down to the quarry hole I seen 2 separate blood stains on the concrete. I also seen a fish surface in the quarry hole. Fished it for an hour and half. Couldn’t trick um into biting! Didn’t really want to force feed them either. Oh well maybe next time. I could see from afar that a couple guys moved in on you while you retied. When I looked back over There I admired you for jumping back in line past the yellow line as the the 3rd guy casting. Great sportsmanship for letting them cast first into the ladder hole. Congrats on that grand kang!!! Won’t be long and the steelhead will be nosed up to the dam, sharking, in the corner of there jaw, pink yarn. Keep up them reports on them big lake adventures while there biting, I enjoy them!


----------



## Gabe T

rippin lip said:


> When I was done watching the east side Snag fest going down I went to the truck and tied up my bobber rig. When I walked down to the quarry hole I seen 2 separate blood stains on the concrete. I also seen a fish surface in the quarry hole. Fished it for an hour and half. Couldn’t trick um into biting! Didn’t really want to force feed them either. Oh well maybe next time. I could see from afar that a couple guys moved in on you while you retied. When I looked back over There I admired you for jumping back in line past the yellow line as the the 3rd guy casting. Great sportsmanship for letting them cast first into the ladder hole. Congrats on that grand kang!!! Won’t be long and the steelhead will be nosed up to the dam, sharking, in the corner of there jaw, pink yarn. Keep up them reports on them big lake adventures while there biting, I enjoy them!


Ahh that was u who jumped in the second drift with the lunch bag thing? Nice to put a face to a name, I never do well on the float at the dam, sometimes I do ok at the cauffers below it, I betchu if u just tossed ur skein with a 1/2 oz weight right at the dam you would’ve gotten em to take, you were in that prime spot closest to the ladder, yeah big lake fishin is my jam, I’m more of an average river fisherman lol


----------



## rippin lip

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> you guys got room in the party for one more? 🙋‍♂️


I watched 3 of them share the ladder hole for well over an hour! I’d guess you could fit about 7 grown men comfortable past the yellow line casting into the ladder hole. Join the party!!!!


----------



## rippin lip

Gabe T said:


> Ahh that was u who jumped in the second drift with the lunch bag thing? Nice to put a face to a name, I never do well on the float at the dam, sometimes I do ok at the cauffers below it, I betchu if u just tossed ur skein with a 1/2 oz weight right at the dam you would’ve gotten em to take, you were in that prime spot closest to the ladder, yeah big lake fishin is my jam, I’m more of an average river fisherman lol


Got me confused with someone else. I don’t carry a lunch bag, I eat breakfast and skip eating lunch. I have never fished the ladder side. I was that guy on the east side wall around 1 o’clock fishing the quarry hole. I said on my lunch break, I would never eat down there, to many bums that might try stealing my food on that side of the river.


----------



## Gabe T

rippin lip said:


> Got me confused with someone else. I have never fished the ladder side. I was that guy on the east side wall around 1 o’clock fishing the quarry hole. I said on my lunch break, I would never eat down there, to many bums that might try stealing my food on that side of the river.


Ahh must’ve been a different guy float fishin right there,
Lol fair enough
6th street crowd isn’t exactly favorable but it’s sadly the closest decent west side salmon spot to me only 2 hours compared to 3 or 4
Wish I lived in the 90s and mill creek still had salmon
My dad used to tell me stories of fishin down there


----------



## rippin lip

wildcoy73 said:


> sound like a plan. I need help.
> No way i should of not of caught a fish between today and yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Go to the east side and fish the very east corner, north of the launch, closest to the dam. You’ll get em everyday!!! Let it swirl in that 5x5 pool, eventually a fish will hook itself some where “ in the fish”. Fight fish to the ramp and rope it. Don’t believe me? Just go watch for a half hour.


----------



## rippin lip

Gabe T said:


> Ahh must’ve been a different guy float fishin right there,
> Lol fair enough
> 6th street crowd isn’t exactly favorable but it’s sadly the closest decent west side salmon spot to me only 2 hours compared to 3 or 4
> Wish I lived in the 90s and mill creek still had salmon
> My dad used to tell me stories of fishin down there


 I seen that guy floating that raven off the face of the wall while I watched. If he would have been floating the bubbler with that setup he would have tricked one! Screw the 90s! Fishing salmon and steelhead in the rivers has evolved a lot since then!!! Tricking them into biting is the challenge. For every report I put on here I struck out 3 Times prior.


----------



## Gabe T

rippin lip said:


> I seen that guy floating that raven off the face of the wall while I watched. If he would have been floating the bubbler with that setup he would have tricked one! Screw the 90s! Fishing salmon and steelhead in the rivers has evolved a lot since then!!! Tricking them into biting is the challenge. For every report I put on here I struck out 3 Times prior.


It ain’t fishin if you don’t have ****** days lol
Definitely some places that hate me more then others tho
I live 35 minutes from the Detroit river and I’ve only caught one walleye out of it in my lifetime 🥲

Gave up on it, st clair river always treats me better (from shore)
Don’t even get me started on the Clinton river 🤢


----------



## Gabe T

rippin lip said:


> I watched 3 of them share the ladder hole for well over an hour! I’d guess you could fit about 7 grown men comfortable past the yellow line casting into the ladder hole. Join the party!!!!


Definitely have seen more then 7 down there at one time,
Once someone posts a crazy report on Facebook it’ll be loaded!


----------



## Swampbuckster

I’ve learned so much more fishing away from all the dams and exploring the miles of many Michigan rivers pursuing steelhead (and a little salmon). For me, Each fish landed is 10x more enjoyable than one landed at a major restriction holding them back. The fish at a dam HAVE to be there, not want to be there. It’s a tremendous awesome feeling every time I land a fish somewhere it WANTS to be, the rivers are constantly changing, which results in me constantly learning, and steadily increased success as the seasons pass. The experiences, the weather, the wildlife. These wild beautiful fish although placed here by us yet adaptive to becoming part of the natural environment around them. Taking it all in. Snow flying in your face, hot coffee in thermos, venison cooking on the grill. That is what pursuing these fish is all about in my opinion. Not sitting on a concrete bank casting into a concrete wall with the fish smashing their heads against it!


----------



## Gabe T

Swampbuckster said:


> I’ve learned so much more fishing away from all the dams and exploring the miles of many Michigan rivers pursuing steelhead (and a little salmon). For me, Each fish landed is 10x more enjoyable than one landed at a major restriction holding them back. The fish at a dam HAVE to be there, not want to be there. It’s a tremendous awesome feeling every time I land a fish somewhere it WANTS to be, the rivers are constantly changing, which results in me constantly learning, and steadily increased success as the seasons pass. The experiences, the weather, the wildlife. These wild beautiful fish although placed here by us yet adaptive to becoming part of the natural environment around them. Taking it all in. Snow flying in your face, hot coffee in thermos, venison cooking on the grill. That is what pursuing these fish is all about in my opinion. Not sitting on a concrete bank casting into a concrete wall with the fish smashing their heads against it!


Hey man to each there own
No reason to hate on anglers that want to fish how they wanna fish
As long as they’re not blatantly snagging fish who gives a rip
Not everyone has a river boat or has the time to bounce from bank spot to bank spot
And tbh the only natural salmon or trout in the Great Lakes is the lake trout (and I constantly hear how much you guys hate those things lol)


----------



## Swampbuckster

Gabe T said:


> Hey man to each there own
> No reason to hate on anglers that want to fish how they wanna fish
> As long as they’re not blatantly snagging fish who gives a rip
> Not everyone has a river boat or has the time to bounce from bank spot to bank spot
> And tbh the only natural salmon or trout in the Great Lakes is the lake trout (and I constantly hear how much you guys hate those things lol)


No hating on people wanting to fish how they fish, just do it legally. Its just a bit upsetting to me you stated last year you mistakenly were fishing in front of the ladder and corrected your mistakes after getting called out. It was cool to see you fishing the opposite side of the river and Heck you caught some nice fish too, good job on those and I respect you for that. But now again back to the ladder. Why? Im well aware what native fish we have in Michigan and what our introduced species are. I stated these fish we introduced are in their natural locations meaning where they like to hold during fall, winter, and spring in a river, as they would instinctively. As for lake trout they are not a trout or a salmon but a member of the Char family of fish, I enjoy targeting, catching, _and _eating them as well. Bank hopping has its drawbacks I’ll admit but you can honestly come across a good “river” boat for $800-$1000 dollars. A 12-14’ v or flat bottom will get it done with a 5-10 hp pushing it around.


----------



## Gabe T

Swampbuckster said:


> No hating on people wanting to fish how they fish, just do it legally. Its just a bit upsetting to me you stated last year you mistakenly were fishing in front of the ladder and corrected your mistakes after getting called out. It was cool to see you fishing the opposite side of the river and Heck you caught some nice fish too, good job on those. But now again back to the ladder. Why? Im well aware what native fish we have in Michigan and what our introduced species are. I stated these fish we introduced are in their natural locations meaning where they like to hold during fall, winter, and spring in a river, as they would instinctively. As for lake trout they are not a trout or a salmon but a member of the Char family of fish, I enjoy targeting, catching, _and _eating them as well.


Aye I understand,
And I’m not here to defend myself I was too lazy to go back out into the water and wade after I went back to my car to grab something to eat I was in the wrong 

but even if I’m not doing it there’s always gonna be people fishing that spot during the salmon run when the water is too low to easily fish the east side from shore, same thing like people are always gonna speed on the highway, it’s almost inevitable, there’s locals down there that literally only fish that way, and as long as they’re not deliberately trying to snag fish or keeping fish they foul hooked I’m not gonna give anyone **** over it
I’ll be out fishin Friday and I’ll bring a satchel lunch box so I don’t get yelled at by my fishing internet dads 😂😂
Tight lines


----------



## wildcoy73

no grand reports ended up at tippy friday night into saturday morning.
did good up there.
made it home and slept.
this morning cleaned my stuff and vechile out.
preped up a few leaders and cured up some fresh skien..
may try it monday morning.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

well i will miss my first archery opener.
my and my buddy decided we will be going north and doing a weekend fishing trip this year instead.
Not bothering me any, the hunting bug has not hit me this year.
may be i am having alot of fun fishing right now, and for the cost per lb fishing is a tad cheaper.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif

Oldgrandman said:


> In the summer I would fish the dam, but if you fished next to me it wasn't for long. I would move most times especially wading. Salmon & steelhead, ALWAYS downstream.


Aside from visits during zoo times spring and fall... I worked the post office side part of one summers nights pretty hard.
Lot of junk pulled out. (The volume of wire alone was about a head scratcher... But hey if you want to get rid of it , toss it in the river.)

It's great folks can fish there. But I haven't fished it in a long time.
Near a year in the city was plenty enough. And other waters beyond are a far different environment.
Fun to read current accounts though!


----------



## Braeden R

Fished early today 6:00am-12:00pm. Overall it was pretty slow. The guys at the dam were able to pick some fish off early. I fished downriver and managed to get a catfish on skein. Some fish are jumping, but the water is too low and warm.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bansheejoel

Braeden R said:


> Fished early today 6:00am-12:00pm. Overall it was pretty slow. The guys at the dam were able to pick some fish off early. I fished downriver and managed to get a catfish on skein. Some fish are jumping, but the water is too low and warm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Water definitely was piss warm. Looking forward to the colder weather coming….


----------



## Gabe T

bansheejoel said:


> Water definitely was piss warm. Looking forward to the colder weather coming….


highs in the 50s on thursday


----------



## riverbob

went to trick a trout again today, know go, but i did have a nice channel ( 8# ) eat my skunk,,,,,,,i think tomorrow, the gills will get get a chanch to hide from me


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

Any of you guys ever pack it up and head out to any of the piers for fresh fish? I hear it’s very similar to saltwater fishing, and That has been some of my favorite fishing so far. Trying to keep my options open to what is out here to get after!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> Any of you guys ever pack it up and head out to any of the piers for fresh fish? I hear it’s very similar to saltwater fishing, and That has been some of my favorite fishing so far. Trying to keep my options open to what is out here to get after!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I suspect Friday evening would be pier clap city


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

Gabe T said:


> I suspect Friday evening would be pier clap city
> View attachment 854435


Nice yeah I was looking at Thursday AM dark 30, but am down for Friday evening too! Going to bust out my stripping basket and some flashy foam “spoons” with glass rattles.


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> Any of you guys ever pack it up and head out to any of the piers for fresh fish? I hear it’s very similar to saltwater fishing, and That has been some of my favorite fishing so far. Trying to keep my options open to what is out here to get after!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Try it!

Used to hit a couple.
One favorite involves two piers and trying to guess the wind.
Of course the wrong choice was usually first , and a drive to the other pier so close was not a short hop...
Or on the odd trip the wind wasn't making one pier a bad choice , folks on the other pier would be into fish.

Another pier has boulder rip rap. Hint , don't slip on it.
But do bring pliers and coat hanger wire to make a rod holder to fit between concrete and steel seawalls.

I'm no authority but used tethers tied in front of reel seats. One rod with bait to set and cast with another.
Consider netting from some piers. One you can lip fish. A fun trick till too many teeth add up.
Stringer length can require enhancement accordingly.

Always bring a heavy parka or similar spring and fall. Gloves , hat, bandana. The whys will be apparent if you go enough.

Mind the wind always. And the horizon. A storm can get across the lake(s) surprisingly fast.
Pier starts getting washed over , get getting off. It ain't worth fighting the hydraulics for a fish. More so when an undertow in cold water awaits.

Time of day/night can make the difference. No surprise if guys coming back to shore around daylight were chasing kings earlier.

Watching someone work the surf is a switch. Skinny water and decent fish sometimes. Seems odd till seeing the results when conditions are right.
Another day it might be all about the mudline at the end of a pier.


----------



## PunyTrout

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> Nice yeah I was looking at Thursday AM dark 30, but am down for Friday evening too! Going to bust out my stripping basket and some flashy foam “spoons” with glass rattles.
> View attachment 854451
> 
> View attachment 854452
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app




I haven't used cannabis in well over 20 years but if you can get a salmon to eat that foam popper, I'll drive over to the Grand and fire one up with you.

Good luck.


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

PunyTrout said:


> I haven't used cannabis in well over 20 years but if you can get a salmon to eat that foam popper, I'll drive over to the Grand and fire one up with you.
> 
> Good luck.


let’s hope for the best. It’s not really a popper so much as a wobbling, chattering, diver. Definitely more for an aggression response than a subtle presentation. Hopefully we’ll be burning one soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> let’s hope for the best. It’s not really a popper so much as a wobbling, chattering, diver. Definitely more for an aggression response than a subtle presentation. Hopefully we’ll be burning one soon!


Tomato tomah-to. Any fly with that much foam is gonna float. That design is older than you are, I'll bet.

I'll have to settle for a brownie instead. I don't smoke anymore either. I've seen plenty of salmon hit bobbers too over the years by the way. Hope your wobbler fly catches you a good time.


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

PunyTrout said:


> Tomato tomah-to. Any fly with that much foam is gonna float. That design is older than you are, I'll bet.
> 
> I'll have to settle for a brownie instead. I don't smoke anymore either. I've seen plenty of salmon hit bobbers too over the years by the way. Hope your wobbler fly catches you a good time.


It very well may be older than me, and that’s ok! I’m just an appreciator of fly craft in general, not an inventor, or mold breaker. I modify existing patterns sometimes where I think a detail could provide an edge. Sometimes it helps, most of the time it doesnt, but I won’t know without trying.
It’s ok, we can make brownies happen. I make better edibles than flies anyhow. Tight lines! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> It very well may be older than me, and that’s ok! I’m just an appreciator of fly craft in general, not an inventor, or mold breaker. I modify existing patterns sometimes where I think a detail could provide an edge. Sometimes it helps, most of the time it doesnt, but I won’t know without trying.
> It’s ok, we can make brownies happen. I make better edibles than flies anyhow. Tight lines!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



I know what it's like to appreciate a good design and to have fun emulating it into your own vision. Looks like you're well on your way to enjoying the _art in deception_. (Fly tying)

Here's my version of a Rapala with spun deer hair.










Fly tying is a fun hobby and a great way to squeeze some extra enjoyment out of your angling pursuits.


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

PunyTrout said:


> I know what it's like to appreciate a good design and to have fun emulating it into your own vision. Looks like you're well on your way to enjoying the _art in deception_. (Fly tying)
> 
> Here's my version of a Rapala with spun deer hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly tying is a fun hobby and a great way to squeeze some extra enjoyment out of your angling pursuits.


I love stacked deer hair flies. a nice noisy squish for the fish! very cool. I appreciate modifying patterns for specific waters/ situations. I aspire to make stufff of this caliber


----------



## Fishndude

Make that fly flashier, and you might pick some Cohos with it. They love the flash.


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

View attachment 854530


What sign? I don’t see a sign. Both of these homies were casting right into the ladder from the other side. Lol the spitting image of what it means to be a sportsman /s


----------



## bansheejoel

Fishie_Greenthumb420 said:


> View attachment 854522
> What sign? I don’t see a sign. Both of these homies were casting right into the ladder from the other side. Lol the spitting image of what it means to be a sportsman /s


All day everyday the lowlifes rape that spot. Nothing new…..


----------



## wildcoy73

from what i am hearing at the ladder, he was one of the daily fisherman and he drowned.
Very sad to hear.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

The dam area always has me on edge when wading because of the body count. these things happen and unfortunately won’t be the last. Safe fishing everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I will be out beneath 6th st with the old man on Saturday showing him the ropes. Pretty sure he will be concealed carrying so I will try to keep his temper under wraps since he hates people lol. Plan is to try to get a fish each and then gtfo and go hit other spots


----------



## Gabe T

TroutFishingBear said:


> I will be out beneath 6th st with the old man on Saturday showing him the ropes. Pretty sure he will be concealed carrying so I will try to keep his temper under wraps since he hates people lol. Plan is to try to get a fish each and then gtfo and go hit other spots


Lol
I’ll be out Friday, I’ll lyk how I do brotha 
Hopefully it’s Fisheus Maximus


----------



## lb_for_lb_award

One and only newbie report:
Went out last Saturday and Sunday morning.
Saturday - Got there at about 9:30 and took my time chatting with a couple folks to get the lay of the land on the ladder side. After hearing from someone about how to get out, I wade out and end up at the end of the first line (maybe 15th in line). There were several <14 year olds fishing into the ladder from the bank and 3-4 fishing into it from the water. I learned what my rig should consist of from the internet (20lb braid, swivel, 3/4 oz of splitshot on the braid tail, 4-6ft of 12lb flour leader and a #2 octopus style hook) and spent some big bucks on floating spawn from Cabelas. In watching and doing a bit of asking, I was told to cast about 3/4 - 7/8 of the way to the dam and try to let it settle without snagging. Not knowing what to expect I got my first cast out and before my weight settled I had a fish on. Lost that hook up about 30 seconds in and after losing much more spawn and rigs to what seems to be a bit of a snaggy spot, I left 0/1 after about an hour on the water.
Sunday - Got there at 6:50am, and there were only 3-4 cars. Forgot all my tackle at home so... Got there at 7:50 and there was no parking due to some sort of running race. Seemed a bit more busy but folks were more spread out and I ended about 50ft down from my spot the prior day (seemed less snaggy). Again, about 30 seconds into my first cast I'm hooked up and end up landing it after a good fight. A very nice angler to my right helped me out and netted, and showed me how to bleed the nice buck you can see below (I learned a new term for landing a fish on the first cast). Had one other fish on (WAY bigger) that I lost and finished by catching a carp that broke my rod (my fault as it was too far bent as I was trying to land without a net).

For the newbs stalking on here. You can do it. Its like just about anything other new social situation. Be nice, be humble, ask questions and try to observe.

It seemed that I hooked up way more than the anglers adjacent to me fishing with beads or yarn. Is it the general consensus that real spawn does better or did I just get lucky? Also, does anyone else know a phrase for landing a fish on the first cast? It was new to me and made me laugh.


----------



## Gabe T

lb_for_lb_award said:


> One and only newbie report:
> Went out last Saturday and Sunday morning.
> Saturday - Got there at about 9:30 and took my time chatting with a couple folks to get the lay of the land on the ladder side. After hearing from someone about how to get out, I wade out and end up at the end of the first line (maybe 15th in line). There were several <14 year olds fishing into the ladder from the bank and 3-4 fishing into it from the water. I learned what my rig should consist of from the internet (20lb braid, swivel, 3/4 oz of splitshot on the braid tail, 4-6ft of 12lb flour leader and a #2 octopus style hook) and spent some big bucks on floating spawn from Cabelas. In watching and doing a bit of asking, I was told to cast about 3/4 - 7/8 of the way to the dam and try to let it settle without snagging. Not knowing what to expect I got my first cast out and before my weight settled I had a fish on. Lost that hook up about 30 seconds in and after losing much more spawn and rigs to what seems to be a bit of a snaggy spot, I left 0/1 after about an hour on the water.
> Sunday - Got there at 6:50am, and there were only 3-4 cars. Forgot all my tackle at home so... Got there at 7:50 and there was no parking due to some sort of running race. Seemed a bit more busy but folks were more spread out and I ended about 50ft down from my spot the prior day (seemed less snaggy). Again, about 30 seconds into my first cast I'm hooked up and end up landing it after a good fight. A very nice angler to my right helped me out and netted, and showed me how to bleed the nice buck you can see below (I learned a new term for landing a fish on the first cast). Had one other fish on (WAY bigger) that I lost and finished by catching a carp that broke my rod (my fault as it was too far bent as I was trying to land without a net).
> 
> For the newbs stalking on here. You can do it. Its like just about anything other new social situation. Be nice, be humble, ask questions and try to observe.
> 
> It seemed that I hooked up way more than the anglers adjacent to me fishing with beads or yarn. Is it the general consensus that real spawn does better or did I just get lucky? Also, does anyone else know a phrase for landing a fish on the first cast? It was new to me and made me laugh.


Yeah, unless ur just a douchebag flossing down there with a fly rod, ur gonna hook up way more with skein or big spawn bags
Pink yarn does work good for me with steelhead, but I’ve got steelhead on shrimp, night crawlers, and wax worms so idk if that’s saying much 
Giant beads can be gold for salmon sometimes tho


----------



## Rando Wilson

Gabe T said:


> Yeah, unless ur just a douchebag flossing down there with a fly rod, ur gonna hook up way more with skein or big spawn bags


Im pretty sure the majority of spin fisherman down there are also flossing, not fishing skein/bags. It is fun to pick on the fly fishing crowd though, low hanging fruit.


----------



## Gabe T

Rando Wilson said:


> Im pretty sure the majority of spin fisherman down there are also flossing, not fishing skein/bags. It is fun to pick on the fly fishing crowd though, low hanging fruit.


No I mean not like traditional fly fishing, I mean like just tossing in front of you with like a 1 oz weight and rippping it right through




Like this
Most convenient to do with a fly setup


----------



## Rando Wilson

I like the snap swivel leader attachment vs a standard barrel. Also entertaining when he sees some fish and barges right in between two other guys. Haha, the "kenai flip" , better known as chuck n' duck in MI.


----------



## slowpaya

on 9/21/17,a record breaking high of 95 degrees hit.was a hot year.pods of sunken summer runs littered the rivers(esp grand and joe)downstream from holding water.many cohos ended up on bottom.remember a small group of hohos making speedy diagonal passes thru shallow gravel areas,racing like a troutbear was chasing them.probably looking for a cooler spot on their death run.a run of coho muerto . time for high anxiety now every sept watching the thermometer.was glad to see the hos have held off a lil later this year.
nice stretch of weather coming




















0


----------



## TK81

Gabe T said:


> No I mean not like traditional fly fishing, I mean like just tossing in front of you with like a 1 oz weight and rippping it right through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this
> Most convenient to do with a fly setup


Most effective flosser I ever saw used a long spinning rod with a couple inline split shot.


----------



## Gabe T

TK81 said:


> Most effective flosser I ever saw used a long spinning rod with a couple inline split shot.


Lol I’m not exactly trying to discuss the most effective flossing methods, ☠☠


----------



## bansheejoel

Rando Wilson said:


> Im pretty sure the majority of spin fisherman down there are also flossing, not fishing skein/bags. It is fun to pick on the fly fishing crowd though, low hanging fruit.


You must not fish down there a lot? The majority are fishing skein, on the west side atleast. The ladder clowns and the majority of the east side I’d agree with that statement however I’ve fished there a lot (west side) and most of them are legit. It seems like the majority of the die hards in the mornings are doing the right thing. The early afternoon and early evening guys are a bit of a different breed…..


----------



## Rando Wilson

Gabe T said:


> Lol I’m not exactly trying to discuss the most effective flossing methods, ☠☠


The only thing classier than flossing with a fly rod is when the salmon swats at the bait with their tail trying to "stun it" before eating. Not sure if the fly guides still tell their FIB clients that? It use to be a common explanation for tail hooked fish.


----------



## wildcoy73

will be out in the morning.
See if i can get a few more hens to get the bait supply stocked back up.
another note skien has been the big hit this year. with 90% on skien. Than it is a too up with night crawlers or yarn.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude

Gabe T said:


> No I mean not like traditional fly fishing, I mean like just tossing in front of you with like a 1 oz weight and rippping it right through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this
> Most convenient to do with a fly setup


Flip, drift, RIP. It is a pretty common thing on some west side rivers in MI at this time of year, too. Real productive when there are a lot of fish in a small area. Results in plenty of fouled fish, so landing ratios are usually pretty low. Definitely not always fly guys, but it seems pretty popular with that crowd. Throwing a 2-fly rig really increases the hookups. "They're really hitting the dropper, today." lol


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

Ive definitely done yarn egg drifting under a bobber (18-22" leader), but have been trying to do it less with salmon after realizing they're mainly just getting flossed on this set up. my favorite will always be a fish hooked on a swung streamer.


----------



## Fishndude

I've seen people rail Kings using a gob of yarn under a bobber. They were catching Biters.


----------



## Bugout

Gabe T said:


> Yeah, unless ur just a douchebag flossing down there with a fly rod, ur gonna hook up way more with skein or big spawn bags
> Pink yarn does work good for me with steelhead, but I’ve got steelhead on shrimp, night crawlers, and wax worms so idk if that’s saying much
> Giant beads can be gold for salmon sometimes tho


 Weren't you photographed fishing in the ladder by someone on here last year?


----------



## Gabe T

Bugout said:


> Weren't you photographed fishing in the ladder by someone on here last year?


That’s why it’s called gabes corner 😎
But I was still fishin with bait not trying to foul hook fish
But again I’ve already formally apologized so hop back on ur train back to haterville
How’d ya know if u joined the forum 40 mins ago, been doin some shadow watchin for a while eh?


----------



## Swampbuckster

riverbob said:


> no runs no hit, one error, me, got my first skunk, couldn't even catch/find the gills or see any silver, what i did see n catch were weeds,, the die off has started


Leaves were actually accumulating pretty good between the winds and the rain fronts that rolled through today for us. Fortunately just floaters and no suspending.


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutFishingBear said:


> Last year i clocked em on spinners. Yesterday they wanted zero to do with them. Strange.


Maybe those fish that have been sitting in the pool for awhile now and harassed for a while with spinners.


----------



## slowpaya

sitting in the gene pool?
nothing going on up here for me today,no sign of fish,rumor/hearsay of 500 fish holding in 18 inches of water downriver a few days ago.need to disperse.river very low but good therapy
p.s. my amber lens were in the truck


----------



## Gabe T

Rain should get stuff going


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I'm gonna give er a go this week. Got LOTS of new patterns to throw at em. Fingers crossed


----------



## lb_for_lb_award

As one of the resident newbies, I feel responsible for asking about the general state of the run this year. Based on some comments and the fact that I went 0/0 (saw very few netted compared to last weekend) yesterday morning at the dam, I'm wondering what the state of the run is for kings and coho?
1.) Hasn't really got going yet. Wait for the rain and cooler temps this week.
2.) This is peak, if you didn't catch or get bites yesterday, that's on you.
3.) Past peak. Better find a place you can buy skein in preparation of steel head run.

BTW, I brined and smoked the fish I caught last week and WOW. I'd really love to get a couple more for the smoker  Thanks in advance for y'alls input.


----------



## slowpaya

most appropriate... #1,fish run is a lil later for slamon this year,like the leaf change


----------



## wildcoy73

decent bite on hos today landed my limit and some, had a few slip out of my hand. lost a few. Nothing big good table fare fish.
i hope the older gentleman fishing the ladder enjoy them.
it was pure joy wacthing him every time a fish jump his eyes would light up like a kid on christmas morning. Had his old school tackle box with a mix of bass lures and old school bobbers.
i can only hope when i am that age i still light up at the sight of a fish.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Swampbuckster said:


> Maybe those fish that have been sitting in the pool for awhile now and harassed for a while with spinners.


I was out targeting them 1 weeks ago. Wanted nothing to do with spinners or skein In that pool. Quite a few of them stacked in the morning. They dipped out in the afternoon. I bet with this cold they are biting better now. Lots of guys popping in, chucking some spinners and dipping after a bit.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> I was out targeting them 1 weeks ago. Wanted nothing to do with spinners or skein In that pool. Quite a few of them stacked in the morning. They dipped out in the afternoon. I bet with this cold they are biting better now. Lots of guys popping in, chucking some spinners and dipping after a bit.


Was it that obvious what pool I was in lol? I tried to get the picture away from it lol.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

slowpaya said:


> most appropriate... #1,fish run is a lil later for slamon this year,like the leaf change


I hope, was really disappointed my dad didn’t catch one but we got a couple more weeks to try. I told him cohos aren’t that challenging and they made me look stupid lol.


----------



## Waif

lb_for_lb_award said:


> As one of the resident newbies, I feel responsible for asking about the general state of the run this year. Based on some comments and the fact that I went 0/0 (saw very few netted compared to last weekend) yesterday morning at the dam, I'm wondering what the state of the run is for kings and coho?
> 1.) Hasn't really got going yet. Wait for the rain and cooler temps this week.
> 2.) This is peak, if you didn't catch or get bites yesterday, that's on you.
> 3.) Past peak. Better find a place you can buy skein in preparation of steel head run.
> 
> BTW, I brined and smoked the fish I caught last week and WOW. I'd really love to get a couple more for the smoker  Thanks in advance for y'alls input.


I'll get flack probably...

Fish in the/a river. Early birds , mid season followers , latecomers.
Fish that have been idling get to the point it's time and suddenly you see fish on gravel being serious.

From a big lake to a feeder creek far upstream off a river there's months of time. And a staggered influx of fish.
Where you are at a given moment and the waters temp, condition, scent all factor.
How long does it take a salmon to race to where you were last time you fished from it's prior big lake?
What delays the impulse to cover lots of water headed upstream?
I've long held the impression night time is covering lots of distance time after salmon get acclimated to choking on river water. And the time is right by individuals.
Scent from spawning activity above might speed things up too?

Not accurate to judge the peak of a seasons "run" , but when salmon start dying off it's getting to be last call on the gravel the dying ones are drifting off. Delaying a week before fishing such a site at that point is not going to increase the fresher fish siting's. Usually.
I've seen decent fish around Halloween in one given far upstream site. Including some that were quite "fresh" appearing in the mix..
But that is only one sites condition. And a few late coming fish that sprinted , vs lollygagging thier way up.

There comes a melancholy day when your favorite haunt is spent. It's not due to the date on a calendar. No more than the first fish were. It's conditions.
Find a colder stream or later peakish run elsewhere and you can keep fishing salmon. Or shift gears and pursue other species.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

TroutFishingBear said:


> Was it that obvious what pool I was in lol? I tried to get the picture away from it lol.


Idk, I think we're all on the same page. Its pretty popular spot that hold fish. I don't go often, nor do I show people it.


----------



## slowpaya

no fisherman at portland or lyons...water dropped another foot maybe,sand bars coming out


----------



## Mr Burgundy

slowpaya said:


> no fisherman at portland or lyons...water dropped another foot maybe,sand bars coming out


See any fish moving around? I'm headed that way on thurs to try for some hos


----------



## nighttime

Man this weather…. My guess fish are moving RN!!!


----------



## slowpaya

Mr B....some fish came up a few days back and P R E S T O,they disappeared.the last couple days nothings been around,no wakes,0 .cant speak about below webber,doubt if its much different.
looks like a bit of rain tomorrow,never know,presto reappearo?best i can do is let you know whats seen the next two days


----------



## Mr Burgundy

slowpaya said:


> Mr B....some fish came up a few days back and P R E S T O,they disappeared.the last couple days nothings been around,no wakes,0 .cant speak about below webber,doubt if its much different.
> looks like a bit of rain tomorrow,never know,presto reappearo?best i can do is let you know whats seen the next two days


Perfect, much appreciated.


----------



## slowpaya

stayed home,no rain,heard its not too snappy below webber,
no rain in future,think temp runs in microflows


----------



## Swampbuckster

slowpaya said:


> stayed home,no rain,heard its not too snappy below webber,
> no rain in future,think temp runs in microflows


The fish are in the river, as riverbob would say, “go gitum”


----------



## westsidepolack

SteelieArm14 said:


> Looks like a huge steelhead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


It was a coho buck. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime

Yes coho, kings have black gums/ lips


----------



## TroutFishingBear

.


----------



## Braeden R

nighttime said:


> Yes coho, kings have black gums/ lips


It’s a king. The anal fin and tail spots give it away.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Salmon run nearing an end but a few to be had still.


----------



## riverbob

TroutFishingBear said:


> Salmon run nearing an end but a few to be had still.
> View attachment 857000
> 
> View attachment 857001


nice catch, if the run is nearing the end, like u say, this wll be ,by far the worst salmon run i have ever seen on the grand


----------



## TroutFishingBear

riverbob said:


> nice catch, if the run is nearing the end, like u say, this wll be ,by far the worst salmon run i have ever seen on the grand


This is only my second year at it in the grand for salmon (3rd for steel) and it’s not anything like last year unfortunately. I have been fortunate to go 5/8 or so over the last two weekends, only saw one other guy with a single salmon on his stringer, most anglers have been skunked.

Last year saw more fish spread out in various random areas, but also more fish in the obvious holding areas.

But you have way more experience and knowledge than I on this river. Like I said last year you are like The Godfather of the grand bob. I don’t want the run to be over I look forward to it more than just about anything in the world to be frank. Possible more may be coming I guess?


----------



## riverbob

i sure hope there's a lot more fish coming, the river is as low as i've ever seen it, n really clear, that mite have some thing to do with my low catch rate, i didn't here of any big catch on the pier or of boat fishermen banging them good in the river mouth it's a weird year,,,,, o well if there ain't many fish for me to catch, bambi's daddy better watch his ass


----------



## wildcoy73

i did pretty good on the grand this year.
caught fish most trips out.
i would say it was close to my catch rate per hour of tippy.. only difference is when i gonto tippy i spend alot of time fishing.
when i go tonthe grand i will fish for an hour or two.


Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime

Braeden R said:


> It’s a king. The anal fin and tail spots give it away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


You right homie, first glanced it, but spotted anal fin is the true story.


----------



## Swampbuckster

nighttime said:


> You right homie, first glanced it, but spotted anal fin is the true story.


Never has a man studied anal spots more than now.


----------



## TK81

Swampbuckster said:


> Never has a man studied anal spots more than now.


Never watched a superbowl halftime show?


----------



## TK81

I was deleting pics today and ran across this gem from 2018. I think I took it on my lunch break:



















Sept 18th, 2018


----------



## slowpaya

so...checked an area from a ridge and noticed a few salmon(likely kings) moving around,snuck into casting position back from shore,made a cast halfway across river,didnt notice any wakes.reeled in, studied water,Presto, no sign of any fish.fished the spot a bit longer,noticed a few small bass on surface,no salmon


----------



## TroutFishingBear

TK81 said:


> I was deleting pics today and ran across this gem from 2018. I think I took it on my lunch break:
> View attachment 857233
> 
> 
> Sept 18th, 2018


Guy had a shopping cart out at about the same exact spot the other day.


----------



## wildcoy73

time to get some stealhead, browns, and lake trout in.
have pleanty of salmon, and eggs in the freezer.
now to get the brown and lake trout off the list from the grand.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## slowpaya

good luck with that


----------



## riverbob

October 5th n no fish chatter on the grand, where did all the fish go or should i say never really showed in large numbers, river is as low as i've ever seen it, n clearer then it's ever been, a couple high points a lot of geese r flying n the weed die off has slowed down, i live in a flood zone, but i'm going to say it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, PLEASE RAIN a foot would be great


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

riverbob said:


> October 5th n no fish chatter on the grand, where did all the fish go or should i say never really showed in large numbers, river is as low as i've ever seen it, n clearer then it's ever been, a couple high points a lot of geese r flying n the weed die off has slowed down, i live in a flood zone, but i'm going to say it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, PLEASE RAIN a foot would be great


Low water level sucked. Hopefully isn't the same case for fall. need some rain bad now.


----------



## slowpaya

got a nice clean queen of kings,purple #3 vibrex,.fresh fish
lamprey(10 inch)attached,toothy lil guy
nice batch of eggs,
neighbor wanted salmon meat,,so got the hen on ice soon as possible
the cohos look like boots from the first run,


----------



## Swampbuckster

The Y stick on shore with spawn takes a skip!


----------



## Rando Wilson

Nothin beats a set rod and a bunch of drinks


----------



## Swampbuckster

surf and turf. Canned venison stew and fresh steelhead


----------



## TK81

Swampbuckster said:


> Level Pebble and I are on a two day fish/camp adventure on El Grande. We met up with TK81 to hand off a 8wt fly rod LPA was selling to him, it was nice to meet you! We hit a coho (but maybe a steelhead) right off the get go with only two rods set before we could get the others out. A few jumps and a run jump again and off. Second fish was a coho Levelpebble fought for a bit. We had it boatside and a oddly slow head shake and the hook set free. This Both took place just in front of the launch! We ran upriver and started fishing a run I do well in. The low water barely making enough current to wobble a maglip. I could tell Levelpebble had zero faith in my guiding ability! Couple drifts with the center pin, bobber down! Fish on! Landed a nice silver hen to go with our venison stew for dinner. Stay tuned!
> View attachment 861252


I must say I was a bit jealous as I drove away. Perching was slow, but my son did get to shoot a few guns today. 

I saw a decent fish roll right in front of the ramp about 10 minutes prior to you guys rolling up. Figured you would be into a fish before too long. Good meeting you guys as well. Good luck the rest of the way.




















Blasting some tannerite with the AR:


----------



## Swampbuckster

LPA with another species to add to the Grand Slam


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

I came to catch everything thats not chrome. 😂
Started off with a smallie then that beautiful kang and to end the day an almost silver cat. 😛


----------



## Swampbuckster

Levelpebble Angler said:


> I came to catch everything thats not chrome. 😂
> Started off with a smallie then that beautiful kang and to end the day an almost silver cat. 😛


LevelPebble “ITS SILVER!!!”
Swampbuckster (after realizing it was a cat) Yeah it’s silver compared to that king”


----------



## Mr Burgundy

That ish is hilarious


----------



## TroutFishingBear

was awesome this fall. Me n my dad tore em the f up. Whatever species you wanted almost lol. Pike smb flathead channel coho steel king.....Glad to see yall did well too. 

The grand rules. Please all lets respect this beautiful wonderful resource.


----------



## Rando Wilson

What happened to this thread?


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Rando Wilson said:


> What happened to this thread?


We got some fish and posted about it.


----------



## Rando Wilson

Thanks for taking us along.. did you guys eat that cat?


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I bet the cat was got on spawn lol....best way to get a cat on the grand


----------



## michcats

Let me know when you guys start in that river over here i might have to join yall!!!!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Rando Wilson said:


> Thanks for taking us along.. did you guys eat that cat?





TroutFishingBear said:


> I bet the cat was got on spawn lol....best way to get a cat on the grand


No on eatin the cat and yes on the cat eatin spawn.


----------



## nighttime

michcats said:


> Let me know when you guys start in that river over here i might have to join yall!!!!


Steelhead have started on grand. Good luck go get em!!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

The only species we got in the boat today. 4 smallies on my custom spinner. Ol Swampbuckster lost 3 steelies floatin spawn. I kept the skunk out of the boat. 😉


----------



## Swampbuckster

Levelpebble Angler said:


> The only species we got in the boat today. 4 smallies on my custom spinner. Ol Swampbuckster lost 3 steelies floatin spawn. I kept the skunk out of the boat. 😉
> View attachment 861533


Ugh was loving the sniper fc 7lb until that happened… twice. Tough stuff but those second two were tank fish ( I thinks the same fish) Fun doing battle with them none the less. Leaves upped their presence 1,000% today . And we thought yesterday got bad! Going to head back into the deer woods for a bit let these leaves do their thing. See rain is in the forecast. Yahoo. Bring it! Come on mid November! I have a 128 gb card of all the fish except the first two we lost… perhaps can get some things edited and get some highlights up from the weekend!


----------



## MickL

Thanks for the leaves warning.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Another fun adventure lead by Swampbuckster with all the venison fixins fishy encounters. I might lead up one of these some day. Ill be back to grind it out again with my vessel when the water level is more friendly on props and less leaves to battle. 


Swampbuckster said:


> Ugh was loving the sniper fc 7lb until that happened… twice. Tough stuff but those second two were tank fish ( I thinks the same fish) Fun doing battle with them none the less. Leaves upped their presence 1,000% today . And we thought yesterday got bad! Going to head back into the deer woods for a bit let these leaves do their thing. See rain is in the forecast. Yahoo. Bring it! Come on mid November! I have a 128 gb card of all the fish except the first two we lost… perhaps can get some things edited and get some highlights up from the weekend!


----------



## Rando Wilson

Gabe T said:


> I usually use 12 lb down there, they were liking pink spawn bags last time they didn’t want chartreuse bags, also got a couple Boot kangs last time I went over there, idk man, u can hate on a brotha but at least If u are drop some positive steelhead reports.


Just taking jabs at ya man! I think everyone here appreciates your contributions on this site. I know i enjoy them.


----------



## Rando Wilson

Rando Wilson said:


> Just taking jabs at ya man! I think everyone here appreciates your contributions on this site. I know i enjoy them.


Also, this is my 3rd m-s account name (forgot passwords etc, easier to create a new one). Pretty sure i was posting reports from my high school computer on the steelheadsite.com before you were born. Pm if u want details......


----------



## Gabe T

Rando Wilson said:


> Just taking jabs at ya man! I think everyone here appreciates your contributions on this site. I know i enjoy them.


Lol, no worries man,
Let’s get out fishin some time


----------



## surfstalker

Gabe - you surf fish? Thought you stuck to boats or river? If you do get to sand might you see you some time in the south end. Gave up travel north decades ago, other than for Cisco.


----------



## Gabe T

surfstalker said:


> Gabe - you surf fish? Thought you stuck to boats or river? If you do get to sand might you see you some time in the south end. Gave up travel north decades ago, other than for Cisco.


My family has a cottage up in Arcadia Michigan, so any surf fishin I do is manistee, frankfort, or crystal lake.


----------



## surfstalker

Copy. That’s the place to go for the surf. I’d be there too if gas wasn’t $4.29/gal.


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

Gabe T said:


> My family has a cottage up in Arcadia Michigan, so any surf fishin I do is manistee, frankfort, or crystal lake.


I’d be down to link up for some surf or pier fishing in any of those spots 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grinnell

surfstalker said:


> Copy. That’s the place to go for the surf. I’d be there too if gas wasn’t $4.29/gal.


If travel finance is an issue- holler. My issue isn’t the money- but the lack of good fishing company.


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420

I’ve been driving my partners fiat for out of town day trips that don’t require 2 tracking since it get 45 mpg lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob

git going guys, last of the warm days iis today,,, yesterday 3 for 3, kept one mid teen hen, the eggs were fishable, the day before went 1 for 4 n 2 of them broke me off n i saw a small buck swim the river, well i hear the steel calling,,,,, good luck go gitum


----------



## The Terminator

Want to get out to the west side for a Steelhead river charter on Nov 21...any recommendations on guides would be appreciated. Thanks !


----------



## BoomShroom

Oh they’re out there!!!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Brady, anadromous addicts. 👍


----------



## riverbob

yesterday the wind kicked my butt, but no skunk 2 cat n 2 gobies, today 1 for 2


BoomShroom said:


> View attachment 865774
> Oh they’re out there!!!


nice catch, kind of looks like your just above bridge st.


----------



## The Terminator

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Brady, anadromous addicts. 👍


Thanks !


----------



## MickL

sthlhdr_616 said:


> Its so hard to beat a kyped out, crimson colored up, double stripe buck steelie in my opinion. Swimming works of art


Some of those colored up bucks have found there way upstream. Works of art indeed.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Nice one...can get steel in the grand/tribs almost year round i am finding. Obviously better times than others.

Been meaning to go back to "salmon alley" for a while (also great steelhead spot stretch)...but may skip this fall for burbot/lakers at caseville to try something new...tbd


----------



## MickL

TroutFishingBear said:


> Nice one...can get steel in the grand/tribs almost year round i am finding. Obviously better times than others.
> 
> Been meaning to go back to "salmon alley" for a while (also great steelhead spot stretch)...but may skip this fall for burbot/lakers at caseville to try something new...tbd


I was hesitant to make the drive over there because of the low water. But over the weekend i read an entertaining steelhead article by Matt Straw in the current issue of In-Fisherman magazine. That got me motivated enough to go.


----------



## JKFisher

Finally my first fall steel of the year. Better late than never. What's everyone else catching?


----------



## Fishndude

Nice fish. She looks like she's ready to spawn!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

riverwart said:


> Had an awesome last minute trip on the upper Grand this morning going 3 for 4. Questioned my judgement the whole ride over right up til that first bobber disappeared. 3 of them went 30" and the 3rd went 26". The last fish I hooked had almost to shore only to have him go on a crazy run and break off. All were hooked on hair jigs tipped with waxworms. All still swimming. Water still very low and quite clear.
> View attachment 872882
> View attachment 872883
> View attachment 872884


Heck of a day man!
Such a great time when a road trip is successful. Usually only takes one quality fish and you got 3.5. 😜


----------



## Swampbuckster

riverwart said:


> Had an awesome last minute trip on the upper Grand this morning going 3 for 4. Questioned my judgement the whole ride over right up til that first bobber disappeared. 2 of them went 30" and the 3rd went 26". The last fish I hooked had almost to shore only to have him go on a crazy run and break off. All were hooked on hair jigs tipped with waxworms. All still swimming. Water still very low and quite clear.
> View attachment 872882
> View attachment 872883
> View attachment 872884


Very nice job!! Beautiful


----------



## riverwart

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Heck of a day man!
> Such a great time when a road trip is successful. Usually only takes one quality fish and you got 3.5. 😜


One hookup was exactly what I was hoping for. With the water being so low in my usual community areas I went hiking for some better looking steelhead water. Found some deeper ( probably little pressured ) water, and caught those 3 in an hour. Hadn't hooked a real big fish in a long time. Lots of 3-5 pounders out of the Huron are great, but the drag screaming power of a 10 pound fish on the first hookup had me "oh s*** " over and over. It was a great, windy, frozen morning 😁


----------



## Swampbuckster

riverwart said:


> One hookup was exactly what I was hoping for. With the water being so low in my usual community areas I went hiking for some better looking steelhead water. Found some deeper ( probably little pressured ) water, and caught those 3 in an hour. Hadn't hooked a real big fish in a long time. Lots of 3-5 pounders out of the Huron are great, but the drag screaming power of a 10 pound fish on the first hookup had me "oh s*** " over and over. It was a great, windy, frozen morning 😁


There’s really not much better! And yes agree with you in the 3-5 lbers vs the Grand Beasts. It’s alll great fun and each rivers have their own _big _place in my heart. Lol


----------



## riverwart

Swampbuckster said:


> There’s really not much better! And yes agree with you in the 3-5 lbers vs the Grand Beasts. It’s alll great fun and each rivers have their own _big _place in my heart. Lol


Totally agree. I grew up fishing the Grand. I try to get back at least once a season.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Hows the upper river look after this warmup? Nice and open?


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

Lot of ice coming through in Lowell.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Lot of ice coming through in Lowell.


Im a shore guy...couple honey holes i frequent upstream from lowell...looking like i will make the drive monday since it is my last day of furlough before back in business on Tuesday. Will report.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Tied 28 bags with coho eggs and got my lures, poles, etc ready to go. Hope my honey holes arent locked up!


----------



## nighttime

. I wish I could do the trip.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

nighttime said:


> . I wish I could do the trip.


Lets go! Name the day.


----------



## nighttime

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Lets go! Name the day.


I wish I had that day to go! You know I’m fishing daily but short trips close to home mostly. Work, kids and their sports keep me close to home. Hopefully I can get a grand trip this season, if I do I’ll get back at you and head west. I’m seeing pretty good pictures come from dam area rn


----------



## riverbob

TroutFishingBear said:


> Tied 28 bags with coho eggs and got my lures, poles, etc ready to go. Hope my honey holes arent locked up!


haven't seen any ice coming down for about a day, your honey holes should b open, water is clear, river is in good shape,,,,,,, good luck, go gitum


----------



## TroutFishingBear

8 hours no bites, water was clear but ice cold (lol). One honey hole had about a 12 ft diameter chunk of ice but i fished it out and pushed it downstream...a few random chunks but overall good with that aspect. First time i ever fished that spot without connecting, guess it was bound to happen eventually.

Saw a few other folks out they had the same luck I did. January steelheading for ya - it aint easy.


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

Got out from 9-2:30.
upstream from Lowell.
one hit and ended one for one.
hit many runs pulling plugs just not many fish.


----------



## Swampbuckster

We headed far west today and ended with a little skipper on the Kalamazoo. Apparently I and 30 other boats thought it would be a good day. Spoke with 6 or 7 boats. No one had a fish except one group fishing bobbers and spawn. A skipper as well.
I don’t remember that river being as busy as I saw it today. Perhaps everyone knows the 411 on it now. 
Water had a gray green dingy tint. Maybe 1.5 ‘ visibility. I’ve caught fish before in those conditions but didn’t work well for us. Hopefully someone pounded on some fish out there today…


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Nice job rabbit, was a tough day today so you did well.


----------



## riverwart

Swampbuckster said:


> We headed far west today and ended with a little skipper on the Kalamazoo. Apparently I and 30 other boats thought it would be a good day. Spoke with 6 or 7 boats. No one had a fish except one group fishing bobbers and spawn. A skipper as well.
> I don’t remember that river being as busy as I saw it today. Perhaps everyone knows the 411 on it now.
> Water had a gray green dingy tint. Maybe 1.5 ‘ visibility. I’ve caught fish before in those conditions but didn’t work well for us. Hopefully someone pounded on some fish out there today…


Seems like it was tough everywhere today, judging by the posts. My skunk days steelheading are beyond belief over the years. Some days are just head scratchers. At least you landed one. Skipper or not, still a great catch in my book.


----------



## rippin lip

We found a couple biters yesterday. Finished the day 3-5. Wonz sr picked off a skip, Wonz Jr tricked his fish on a 10 mill peach soft bead and mine came on a char 8 mill buzzy bead. Absolute gorgeous January day to be on the Grand!


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

Fished 2-5:20 
Lowell area 
Covered runs and holes pulling plugs. 
0-0 no hits no runs no errors. 
lots of ducks and geese couple eagles a hawk and a muskrat. 
nice calm afternoon on the river. 
beautiful day but the fish must have been on vacation. 
back at it next weekend if the weather stays the same.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Don't feel bad bud. It was slow for everyone everywhere today.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Such low water in the fall led to a tiny run of steel, most of em actually came up real early chasing cohos...when the water temp is below 40 they wont move much. Fishing will be slow as heck due to low numbers until two things happen: 1) water exceeds 40 f, and 2) flows are at a minimum of what they are now...

My prediction: look for a short but heavy spring run, fish should be pretty aggressive since they wont have been pounded a lot of the fall and winter too.


----------



## rippin lip

Got out yesterday with yeti and a good friend, Joe. There’s plenty of fish in the system. Yeti has been beating up on a couple of pods the last few weeks on the grand and asked if we wanted to go exploring on a riv that dumps into the upper grand. With that flush of higher water last week the fish moved around and it also brought in some fresh fish. We was hoping it would warm up by 10 when we hit the river but it never did. After many re ties searching new stretches that looked juicy we called it quits at 4. It was an adventure jumping log jams and navigating some tight stretches. Finished the day 2-3 and one nice brown. It’s amazing how bright the hen I tricked into biting was and mind blowing she was caught 98 miles of river from the mouth.


----------



## Swampbuckster

rippin lip said:


> Got out yesterday with yeti and a good friend, Joe. There’s plenty of fish in the system. Yeti has been beating up on a couple of pods the last few weeks on the grand and asked if we wanted to go exploring on a riv that dumps into the upper grand. With that flush of higher water last week the fish moved around and it also brought in some fresh fish. We was hoping it would warm up by 10 when we hit the river but it never did. After many re ties searching new stretches that looked juicy we called it quits at 4. It was an adventure jumping log jams and navigating some tight stretches. Finished the day 2-3 and one nice brown. It’s amazing how bright the hen I tricked into biting was and mind blowing she was caught 98 miles of river from the mouth.
> View attachment 877376
> 
> View attachment 877374
> 
> View attachment 877375


Awesome post. We had a tough day Saturday looking for fish ourselves. Mostly ran plugs, didn’t float too much with spawn. Definitely fish in the river. They have a lot of area to roam on the Grand for sure. That is a beautiful hen. Amazing fish they are for sure! Nice job. Were those fish caught on beads as well?


----------



## rippin lip

Swampbuckster said:


> Awesome post. We had a tough day Saturday looking for fish ourselves. Mostly ran plugs, didn’t float too much with spawn. Definitely fish in the river. They have a lot of area to roam on the Grand for sure. That is a beautiful hen. Amazing fish they are for sure! Nice job. Were those fish caught on beads as well?


Yes all 3 fish bit beads. Joes came on a 10 mill buzzy char. Jake’s fish he lost bit a 10 mill buzzy peaches and cream and mine bit a 12 mill buzzy raspberry. The brown bit a 10 mill creamy egg yolk.


----------



## Swampbuckster

rippin lip said:


> Yes all 3 fish bit beads. Joes came on a 10 mill buzzy char. Jake’s fish he lost bit a 10 mill buzzy peaches and cream and mine bit a 12 mill buzzy raspberry. The brown bit a 10 mill creamy egg yolk.


Suppose I’ll put down the maglips and try to up my confidence fishing beads next trip.


----------



## sthlhdr_616

Me and a group of buddies fished a northern river this weekend and it was a grind to hit the fish we did. Sounds like fishing was tough everywhere this past weekend!


----------



## riverbob

rippin lip said:


> Got out yesterday with yeti and a good friend, Joe. There’s plenty of fish in the system. Yeti has been beating up on a couple of pods the last few weeks on the grand and asked if we wanted to go exploring on a riv that dumps into the upper grand. With that flush of higher water last week the fish moved around and it also brought in some fresh fish. We was hoping it would warm up by 10 when we hit the river but it never did. After many re ties searching new stretches that looked juicy we called it quits at 4. It was an adventure jumping log jams and navigating some tight stretches. Finished the day 2-3 and one nice brown. It’s amazing how bright the hen I tricked into biting was and mind blowing she was caught 98 miles of river from the mouth.
> View attachment 877376
> 
> View attachment 877374
> 
> View attachment 877375


another fine catch, u guys r good fishermen, if i could handle the cold weather i'd be out there.,,,, i need more pictures to deal with cabin fever, thanks in advance


----------



## Fishndude

Wow, she's a pretty girl, sporting all her fins. And not even close to spawning. Jumping logjams sounds adventurous.


----------

